# Frosty



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's a link to some pics at Mangile's site that show Frosty - an uncommon (so far as we know) mutation that's found in one of the German Color Pigeons (Thuringian Self)
http://www.apexcorp.com/~rmangile/Pigeons/Frosty.html


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I still don't get all the genetics details Frank - but those are some gorgeous pigeons! Thanks for posting the link


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Apparently the gene responsible (Frosty) has been in the Thuringian Self Colored Pigeon (Thüringer Einfarbige) since the middle of the 19th century and it apparently acts as a sex linked dominant (meaning you get hens one color and cocks another color similar but not identical to our autosexing breeds.) I don't know if Frosty is an allele of Almond or not, in fact, I know next to nothing about it except that it exists.

Here's a link to a pic of the Thüringer Einfarbige, 

http://www.taubensell.de/hannover-05.htm

The birds are on the bottom of the page and the bird to the right is the male.


----------

